

Thoughts on women in tech - omorandi
http://christinetsai.tumblr.com/post/1079630351/one-of-these-things-is-not-like-the-other

======
jacquesm
I think those women in tech that are successful are not going to be too busy
with what sex they are (or where they were born for that matter, whether
you're an 'asian' minority or an 'east european' doesn't intereest anybody
when you're a male, I don't see why it would make a difference when you're
female, both the writer _and_ commenters in the article make that extra
minority claim, which is utterly irrelevant).

The successful women in tech are doing just what their male counterparts are
doing, they are focusing on the job at hand and doing it the best they can.

Once you choose the entrepreneurial path 'details' like whether you'll be
funded or not are mere speedbumps, you forge ahead regardless and you make
those that had the opportunity to invest in you at an earlier stage eat their
hats in frustration at having passed up on the chance.

Because of your success, your drive, your determination and your ability to
take a licking and keep on ticking.

